# She's Learned from the Master...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's official - Penny has learned some bad habits from Cash. I thought that Cash was past this, but apparently having a little sister has brought out some old habits. I let them out this morning to go potty and when I came back to let them in, this is what I discovered!! Little stinkers 

I also learned that if Penny puts her head back too far when looking up, her ears get all crazy.  Penny also has a tendency to bring everything in the house - as soon as I took this picture, she grabbed the bag and ran into the house with it - leaving a nice dirt trail behind her!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Uh oh  

PS - My Luna brings everything in the house too. Everything. Even a dead mouse once.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny loves to bring stuff in the house - I trimmed some branches off a tree and she grabbed a big branch and took it in the house, leaves and all. 

This weekend she brought a dead frog in the house and put it on my foot! I guess it was nice of her to bring me a present, but that's not really the kind of present that I like...


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds like my cat!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our penny also brings everything in including branches as big as her, crickets, slugs, roots from weeds. Whatever. And is learning to counter surf like a pro from her big brother, who also was much better about it until she came along. Funny they're so similar. 

Too funny that her ears do that!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have one that like to sneak things from outside into her crate. Small sticks, pine cones, lizards, a dove, crickets. The worst was when I started smelling something really rank in the house. Took out the trash, cleaned everything I could think of and kept smelling it. It was a crawfish that Lucy had snuck into her crate.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So what I'm hearing is that this isn't something that she's going to outgrow! 

I guess at least she doesn't hide stuff like Lucy - I'm sure that crawfish smelled lovely!!

It might be time for a new rule - check Penny's mouth before she's allowed in the house, but she's a little sneaky so I'm not sure that will work.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah liked to bring dead worms into the house. After more than a few of these, I started keeping her on her leash just inside the door for a few minutes after each walk. After she became bored with the worm, she would drop it in the hallway. Once she consistently dropped the worms, I would ask her why she brought that into the house, then relocate it back outside while she watched. Next trip out we both knew where it was. She would go for it and would be told to leave it. It took a while and she still regresses occasionally, but the house has been *mostly* worm-free for almost a year.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That's awesome to see how helpful Penny is becoming. She really has fitted in quite well really hasn't she??? Aren't they great to give you so much assistance getting the back yard up to "Play" standards!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

You're right Ozkar, she's just trying to get the yard into dog shape...maybe I should let her bring all this stuff in the house, so she has a playground inside and out


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My Ruby decided she liked the pheasant wings so much that she had to bring two inside and pluck them all over the living room carpet :


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyCash,
Might want to check out the below book. :

Bailey sure went through the "test dad" stage.



> From the Yahoo group: Vizsla Talk
> 
> I LOVE that book!
> It is an amazing resource for puppy owners!
> ...


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html
RBD


----------

